# PETA Letter



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hands up who also got a Peta Letter Today!

Received a very nice letter from peta urging me to reconsider selling exotic animals..

Nice to know i am on their database!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol. Any chance you could scan it and post it here? I fancy a laugh!


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Hands up who also got a Peta Letter Today!
> 
> Received a very nice letter from peta urging me to reconsider selling exotic animals..
> 
> Nice to know i am on their database!


i would write them a letter urging them to start saving more of the animals they 'rescue' instead of using their sizeable budget to get celebrities to pose for pretty pictures...as well as changing their ultimate goal (which few people know is actually for the undomestication of all animals)
PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com

what a fooked organisation... i hope more animal lovers find out what dirtbags peta really are


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Azazel777 said:


> i would write them a letter urging them to start saving more of the animals they 'rescue' instead of using their sizeable budget to get celebrities to pose for pretty pictures...as well as changing their ultimate goal (which few people know is actually for the undomestication of all animals)
> PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com
> 
> what a fooked organisation... i hope more animal lovers find out what dirtbags peta really are


i researched them for my college work, i wrote 2 pages on them (was meant to be half a page at most) coz i got so angry with them...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

peta are a bunch of nut cases...


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

yup, we got one of these letters too... accompanied by some horrific pictures...


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

mail them back a steak that should put a smile on there faces :lol2:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> mail them back a steak that should put a smile on there faces :lol2:


Hahaha,now that would be funny!! :lol2:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

hullreptilelover said:


> yup, we got one of these letters too... accompanied by some horrific pictures...


That's disgusting. I had a major problem with seeing suffering animals before my breakdown. I hate it when images like that are forced onto people. Not everyone can cope well with it.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Gentoo said:


> That's disgusting. I had a major problem with seeing suffering animals before my breakdown. I hate it when images like that are forced onto people. Not everyone can cope well with it.


Typical PETA, ultimate shock value. 
Do they really think that serious keepers are going to be taken in by their propaganda and lies? It's actually painful to try and think they way they do. 

When I was a kid, I did a school project on animal rights and the people trying to up hold them. I went into the project very much pro the likes of PETA. I came out of it aghast and extremely upset by the research I'd done. 
Such groups do not have the interest of the animals at heart, waste vast sums of the donated money they recieve on lies and BullS***.

I now always tell people this:

I don't believe in animal rights. I believe in animal welfare.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

do they not think what would happen to all the animals if it was banned to keep them


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> mail them back a steak that should put a smile on there faces :lol2:


We as a forum should all post them 1 piece of meat every week each until they ditch this ridiculous campaign. Think of the lives they'll save...


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

thats a nice way to say threaten you mate.
someone needs to put these people in cages:2thumb:





LFBP-NEIL said:


> Hands up who also got a Peta Letter Today!
> 
> Received a very nice letter from peta urging me to reconsider selling exotic animals..
> 
> Nice to know i am on their database!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> do they not think what would happen to all the animals if it was banned to keep them


They'd have them killed... like 98% of the animals they take in.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

News - Lady Gaga: I Meant "No Disrespect" Wearing Meat Dress to VMAs - Style & Beauty - UsMagazine.com

Oh dear :/


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

When I was in South Africa the people that ran the Nature reserves slagged off animal rights groups down to the ground, people i've met that genuinly have an interest in animals don't like lying scummy organisations like PETA that know absoltely NOTHING about animals and just view them as little people.


----------

